# Awwww look at this little guy.....



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I was out looking around at pups for sale again today - just mainly because I love to look and partly because my aunt keeps wanting to get one at some point, but anyway, check out this adorable little guy I found. Oh how I wish I could snatch him up, but 1) I can not take on another dog and 2) he is way over priced, but still that doesn't stop him from being adorable! He looks like a little tiny baby Husky:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

OMG cuteness overload, he does look like a mini husky or something adorable!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is the first thing I thought a mini husky! how cute!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

omg I want him!!!!!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Nawww i always look at puppies! Its heart wrenching because I want one!!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. He is a cutie.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I think he is the cutest thing.He looks like a husky.Mabe he is a Klee Kai.


----------

